# Aquaclay ground



## zorank (Nov 28, 2006)

Did someon use this substrat? What do you think about it?


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

It is a good media for growing bacteria. Use is as lowest level in a 2 layer setup will yield excellent results.


----------

